# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Ndihma që jep burri në punët e shtëpisë

## afeida

Mendoj se eshte nje teme interesante per ato gra qe dalin nga spitali mbasi kane lindur femijen me operacion. Por u drejtohem dhe anetareve te tjere qe jane te interesuar per te shkruar mendimin e tyre ne qofte se burri duhet te ndihmoje gruan ne shtepi ne qofte se jo Pse/ dhe ne qofte se po Pse?

----------


## Ora

Po patjeter afeida, kjo pyetje nuk ka diskutim per mendimin tim. Madje jo vetem ne raste te tilla sic eshte post-operacioni, po babai duhet te ndihmoje sa here te kete nevoje nena. 

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: ,
Ora

----------


## AARBER

pa dashur te fyej njeri ne kete rast kjo pyetje per mua eshte jashte c do lloj normaliteti,per faktin e vetem se ka vecse nje pergjigje:POOOOOO

----------


## afeida

faleminderit per pergjigjen.

----------


## brazili

Normalisht qe po eshte e domosdoshme!

----------


## Mina

Mendoj qe kerkohet ndihma e bashkeshortit ne te tilla raste por ne emer te burrerise, fatkeqesisht ndodh e kunderta. Sherbimi qe i jep familjes i zoti i shtepise, vec gruas, i vlen edhe femijes i cili do te behet model i babait.

----------


## Manulaki

Nena dhe babai lindin femijen njelloj, dhe jane te barabarte ne familje. Prindi eshte ndaj femijes njelloj, qofte nena qofte babai. Ashtu nena kalon ne dhimbje kur lind femijen, ashtu dhe babai duhet te jete aty per te ndjere dhimbjet e saj, per t'i dhene doren, per ta inkurajuar.(Qofte lindje me operacion, qofte normale) Kur nena lind, eshte me e lodhur fizikisht se burri, dhe eshte e natyrshme qe ka nevoje per me teper clodhje dhe ndihme. Nena eshte per femijen ushqim, babai duhet te jete kujdes. Une kam nje vajze 15 muajshe dhe e ka emrin Teodona Lambrina. Lavdi Perendise per burrin qe kam. Ai me nuhat kur jam e lodhur dhe kur kam nevoje per te. Ai eshte baba dhe burre i mrekullueshem.

----------


## Arieta

> Mendoj se eshte nje teme interesante per ato gra qe dalin nga spitali mbasi kane lindur femijen me operacion. Por u drejtohem dhe anetareve te tjere qe jane te interesuar per te shkruar mendimin e tyre ne qofte se burri duhet te ndihmoje gruan ne shtepi ne qofte se jo Pse/ dhe ne qofte se po Pse?


Burri duhet ndihmu patjeter gruan cofte pas lindjes menjehere cofte pastaj.Une shpeshhere edhe pse kam mundesi te nderroje femijen apo te ngjajshme do te behem sikur smundem dhe tja le ngapak te angazhohet,me duket se lidhet me shume me femijen.hahahaaaaaa  eshte mire ti provojne te gjitha punet e procesit te rritjes se femiut edhe meshkujt..............

----------


## Greta E

Po Sigurisht qe duhet te ndihmoje.

----------


## LeNNoN

mendoj se po !




LeNNoN !

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

*Duhet burri te ndihmoje gruan ne shtepi mbas lindjes ne qofte se jo/ po pse?*

Kesaj lloj pyetjeje i dihet pergjigjia ...dhe  Manulaki e ka treguar
shume sakte e bukur ....megjithate
po shtoj edhe une dy fjale te tjera.
Mashkulli nuk duhet te ndihmoj vetem per rastin konkret
po edhe shume te tjera qe ndihmojne nje maredhenie martesore
te jete e shendetshme. 
Ne ditet e sotme nuk vashdojme akoma me ate mendimin 
qe mashkulli eshte koka e familjes ... dhe behet si do ai me cdo menyre
...dhe anasjelltas femra i bie te bej gjithecka ... urte e bute.
Por barazia dhe mirekuptimi i ciftit eshte ajo me kryesorja ne nje maredhenie.


Ps. Manulaki me jete te gjate dhe te lumtur Teodona  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

*Me falni pyetje eshte kjo? Cfare njeriu e ben kete pyetje? Ne sjemi kafshe, jemi njerez... nuk jemi zezake qe pjellim kelyshe per ndihme nga shteti jemi SHQIPTARE dhe fjala femije apo familje per ne eshte e cmuar, kush eshte ai burr Shqiptar qe do thot jo s'do ndihmoj?

Nese do hapni teme hapni nje te hajrit jo te ulni veten dhe ne si komb me pyetje te tilla. Spo mundohem te ofendoj njeri dhe shrpesoj qe hapesi i kesaj teme se ka hapur per ofendim kete teme.

Teme shume tabu... pse ske hapur per femrat dhe per meshkujt.. cdo te thuash ti me kte, qe shume meshkuj Shqipetare nuk intersoen per foshnjen e tyre? Turp!

Ciao!*

----------


## LeNNoN

KoTeLja_Vl n'pergjithsi ne familje mashkulli eshte kryesori i familjes... pra ai ka ne dore shumicen e gjerave dhe puneve ne familje... gruaja ka vetem punet e shtepise, dhe te mbaj fmit  :buzeqeshje: 
kurse burri me marr drru me ngarku e shkarku llac etj etj  :buzeqeshje: 

burri i ka punet mo t'veshtira pranaj e merito me qen 1shi ne familje.

LeNNoN !

----------


## StormAngel

Nqs gruja di të jep dajak,burri do e ndihmoj
Nqs kanë shumë para do marrin ndihmëse
Nqs gruja ka frikë burin,nuk do i ndihmoj!  :ngerdheshje: 
Eh!

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

> KoTeLja_Vl n'pergjithsi ne familje mashkulli eshte kryesori i familjes... pra ai ka ne dore shumicen e gjerave dhe puneve ne familje... gruaja ka vetem punet e shtepise, dhe te mbaj fmit 
> kurse burri me marr drru me ngarku e shkarku llac etj etj 
> 
> burri i ka punet mo t'veshtira pranaj e merito me qen 1shi ne familje.
> 
> LeNNoN  !


Nuk po trajtojme te njejten gje .. ti po e shikon 
nga nje tjeter kendveshtrim... ne ndryshim nga ai imi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> Nqs gruja di të jep dajak,burri do e ndihmoj
> Nqs kanë shumë para do marrin ndihmëse
> *Nqs gruja ka frikë burin,nuk do i ndihmoj!* 
> Eh!


iku koha kur kishim frik tashi drridhet mashkulli para nje femre lol. 

sic e tha ene AARBER kjo pytje ka vetem nji pergjigje masanej pse osht bo fmia se ju ka tek nones apo te dyve, kshuqe nuk osht do ai apo sdooo DO E BOJ ENE PIK

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> iku koha kur kishim frik tashi drridhet mashkulli para nje femre lol.


ehe , biles ndodh qe edhe i shkojne djerset ( sidomos kur eshte me ethe gripi...big help lol)...e cila zakonisht ndodh kur mashkulli po mundohet ta fusi ne dore femren gje qe na ben te dukemi pak si jo - burreror  :ngerdheshje:  por qellimi justifikon mjetin lol :perqeshje: 
For the rest...referoju literatures alla-realisto-shqiptare lol :shkelje syri:

----------


## MiLaNiStE

> ehe , biles ndodh qe edhe i shkojne djerset ( sidomos kur eshte me ethe gripi...big help lol)...e cila zakonisht ndodh kur mashkulli po mundohet ta fusi ne dore femren gje qe na ben te dukemi pak si jo - burreror  por qellimi justifikon mjetin lol
> For the rest...referoju literatures alla-realisto-shqiptare lol


ahahah that 2 se harrova e shef si mi kap kabimet ti ka lezet lol

----------


## bunny

pse jo??...se mos femijet ne familje vijne nga qielli...
qe te jete 1 familje me plot dashuri/respekt edhe e gjalle te 2 palet duhet te ndihmojne me aq shum sa munden... :shkelje syri:

----------


## abnk

> Po patjeter afeida, kjo pyetje nuk ka diskutim per mendimin tim.


Edhe une ashtu tham!

----------

